# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Eutelsat W2, sinjali satelitor nuk punon?

## BEHARI

pershendetje!
ka disa ore qe kanaleve televizive te cilat shikohen nepermjet satelite Eutelsat W2
ju ka humbur fare siniali perfshire ketu dhe kanalet tjera jo shqiptare!
eshte ky nje difekt satelitor i pergjithshem apo mos valle dicka tjeter..?
  ngelem pa pare dhe ndeshjet e futbollit ketu ne Angli sonte!

----------


## Cold Fusion

> pershendetje!
> ka disa ore qe kanaleve televizive te cilat shikohen nepermjet satelite Eutelsat W2
> ju ka humbur fare siniali perfshire ketu dhe kanalet tjera jo shqiptare!
> eshte ky nje difekt satelitor i pergjithshem apo mos valle dicka tjeter..?
>   ngelem pa pare dhe ndeshjet e futbollit ketu ne Angli sonte!


Behari, ktheji Eutelsat W2 16-Grade. Dhe do t'i kesh kanalet ne rregull, pasi ka pasur problem sateliti kryesor i DA.

----------


## BEHARI

> Behari, ktheji Eutelsat W2 16-Grade. Dhe do t'i kesh kanalet ne rregull, pasi ka pasur problem sateliti kryesor i DA.


pikerisht eutelsat W2-16-East nuk punon mor vella!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

beharo,

digjitalbi o kah po pjedh... :shkelje syri: 

po shikoja ndeshjen manu me mancity, tek digitalb toksor dhe shkrushin tocat qe ne satelit nuk punon per arsye teknike....

hajt ta merrni vesh ju te eutelsat2 qe spunojne frekuencat per arsye teknike....

----------


## Cold Fusion

> pikerisht eutelsat W2-16-East nuk punon mor vella!


Punon vetem Eutelsat W2 Frekuenca 10719 MHz i cili transmetohet nga nje satelit i ri ne kuadratin 16 grade Lindje.

----------


## Linda5

As tek une nuk ka sinjal 

Beharo neshja maroi ,fitoji manchester united 3-1

----------


## SaS

digitalbi shkruante per arsye teknike nuk punon satelitori ne ate frekuence !!! se kur rregullohet se dime  :ngerdheshje:  !!!

----------


## _MALSORI_

shpesh here sateliti eutelsat w2 ka probleme transmetimi..e njejta gje po ndodh edhe sonte ..frekuenca per te cilin njeri ketu tha se punon eshte ne satelitin eurobird qe eshte i pozicionuar ne 15.8 grade ne lindje...eutelsat eshte satellit i vjeter dhe per kete ka shume probleme..ndoshta sivjet nga mesi i vitit do te hidhet ne orbite eutelsat w3b qe pritet te permiresoje ndjeshem kualitetin e transmetimeve nga ku pozicion...mos u merzitni deri neser pasi e rregullojne...

----------


## drague

Behar thuj atij "mikut" tat ta shkrij boren. :shkelje syri: 

nuk rrime dot pa lajme.

----------


## Anesti_55

Difkti ndodhi ne oren 8.30 te mbremjes.Mundet qe te punonte sateliti eutelast 2W, por  une nuk e provova.

----------


## geezer

as te une nuk punon

----------


## Genti

Digitalb njofton të gjithë abonentët e Digitalb-Satelit se:
Sateliti W2 16 EAST ka probleme teknike(në hapësirë). Freq 11055, 11094, 11449 dhe 10975 MHz të Digitalb nuk punojnë. Punon vetëm Frekuenca 10719 MHz i cili transmetohet nga një satelit i ri në kuadratin 16 grade Lindje.

Jemi në pritje të rifillimit të transmetimeve satelitore në këtë satelit. Së bashku me Digitalb janë dhe qindra kanale të tjerë që nuk transmetohen. Janë 7 platforma dhe 400 kanale televizivë që transmetojnë në këtë pozicion të orbitës.

Sateliti W2 mbulonte me sinjal Europën, North Africa dhe Middle East. Sateliti W2 është nën kontroll por duhen disa orë për ta kthyer në pozicionin e duhur drejt tokës.

Eutelsat njofton se transmetimet do të rifillojnë për pak orë.

----------


## drague

rrofsh mor djale

----------


## _MALSORI_

disa frekuenca u rregulluan..nga shqiptaret transmeton tirana dhe kosova digjitalbi nuk transmeton

----------


## drague

ca na bone kto amerikont mer

----------


## number

sa mora nje informacion do vije ka ora 6 eshte blloku prej mbreme ne ora 9:30 nuk ka pase ne gjithe europen

----------


## BEHARI

ka ndonjeri ndonje informacion te fresket se kur mund te rifillojne kanalet 
shqiptare ne eutelsa W2,
 ose nese ka ndonje version tjeter per te pare kanalet shqiptare mund te na ndihmoni??

----------


## martini1984

> ka ndonjeri ndonje informacion te fresket se kur mund te rifillojne kanalet 
> shqiptare ne eutelsa W2,
>  ose nese ka ndonje version tjeter per te pare kanalet shqiptare mund te na ndihmoni??


Nuk ka asnje te re.Me sa lexova funksionon HD5 dhe HD6 tek Eurobird16 dhe te pa koduara.Dhe sipas medias gjermane, Digialb ka vendosur perkohesisht te transmetoje pa kodim.

----------


## drague

> Nuk ka asnje te re.Me sa lexova funksionon HD5 dhe HD6 tek Eurobird16 dhe te pa koduara.Dhe sipas medias gjermane, Digialb ka vendosur perkohesisht te transmetoje pa kodim.


shume mire se sinjal nuk kemi :pa dhembe:

----------


## martini1984

> shume mire se sinjal nuk kemi


Plako e lexova ketu:
http://www.digitalfernsehen.de/news/news_877637.html
Ti e merr vesh ku eshte problemi
Barake e vjeter man :ngerdheshje:

----------

